# aftermarket rims offset



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

im currently lookin at 19" rims with a 20 offset

anyone know if ill have troubles rubbing?
or them being too wide?


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Wheel Off Set CAKCULATOR*

Here's a wheel offset calculator that should supply the answer:

http://www.1010tires.com/WheelOffsetCalculator.asp

Here's a Tire Size calculator that might come in handy also:

http://www.1010tires.com/TireSizeCalculator.asp

And some "Tire Tech" stuff that might be helpful:

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tiretech/techpage.jsp?techid=25

ENJOY


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

whats the oem offset ?


----------



## Ryan_U (Apr 29, 2005)

40 mm I believe.


----------



## maplewitch (May 12, 2006)

*20" offset*

Hi,
just purchased an SE xtrail. Just want to know whats the proper offset i can use for a 20"
rims.Is 235/35/20 the proper size for 20"x 8" rims? I will also be lowering it in the future,
is there any springs beside Tanabe? Any suggestion will be much appreciated.
thx's a lot, just new to this site..


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

maplewitch said:


> Hi,
> just purchased an SE xtrail. Just want to know whats the proper offset i can use for a 20"
> rims.Is 235/35/20 the proper size for 20"x 8" rims? I will also be lowering it in the future,
> is there any springs beside Tanabe? Any suggestion will be much appreciated.
> thx's a lot, just new to this site..


Proper offset will be around -40. Your setup will be exactly the same as mine. I used Tanabe. It seems to be OK. Tried Hotbits coilovers. Nice when the roads are flat. But very bad even in mildly bumpy roads. H&R might have springs. I read somewhere in this forum about Nismo having some springs or coilovers. Those might fit better.

Good luck!


----------



## maplewitch (May 12, 2006)

Thanks for the quick info. i also forgot the bolt pattern, is it 5-114.3?
I've just change my order of x trail to Xtrail SE AWD Extreme edition today with my
dealer. just got a huge discount with a bit of convincing to the wife too.Nice body kit.
Thx again, hopefully will be able to share of pics with the rims soon.


----------



## maplewitch (May 12, 2006)

Hi its me again,
When i called to order my rims, [i'm from canada by the way] they asked me for what model, when i told them its for a Xtrail, they said they dont have this model in the states yet. they want to know whats the closest model with a similar "sleeve" so it can be mounted properly - hubcentric.
Thx again...


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

maplewitch said:


> Thanks for the quick info. i also forgot the bolt pattern, is it 5-114.3?
> I've just change my order of x trail to Xtrail SE AWD Extreme edition today with my
> dealer. just got a huge discount with a bit of convincing to the wife too.Nice body kit.
> Thx again, hopefully will be able to share of pics with the rims soon.


WOOO HOOO, I can smell another die hard X-Trail fan in the making 

MapleWitch, take some time to fill in a bit more of your personal profile (in the "User CP" top menu) It helps to let others know where you are from and what you (will) drive (ie auto or MT, FWD or AWD......)

back on the subject.... There is a surprising amount of info already in this forum take your time and read&search alot... here is a link about the bolt patter dimension:
http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/119655-x-trail-braking-system-thread.html?highlight=bolt+circle#post1105373
http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/91869-whats-bolt-pattern-xtrail.html




maplewitch said:


> Hi its me again,
> When i called to order my rims, [i'm from canada by the way] they asked me for what model, when i told them its for a Xtrail, they said they dont have this model in the states yet. they want to know whats the closest model with a similar "sleeve" so it can be mounted properly - hubcentric.
> Thx again....


"Altima" is identical.

Later...


----------



## maplewitch (May 12, 2006)

Great info.will try to fill in more info, I'm kinda slow on this. Guess im still on analog era.
But been on tuner scene since "1979"! I'm too old for that stuff but my heart still says
YEESSHHH!!!!.
MERCI.......

Last ride...'86 GTI callaway turbo 200 hp, full Zender kit..Showed in it montreal at dorval
'92 took 1st. 1st winner of Speedorama show in T.O. in import class/modified in '92.
before the tuner scene exploded....


----------

